# another name for desert tortoise?



## Angi (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay so after reading everything I can find about tortoises I am starting to worry about my two babies ( 4 month old Ca. desert torts) Is there another name for Ca. desert Tortoises? Anyway after a niegbor gave them to me I went t LLL Repile Store and realized they were not being given the proper care. I bought everything the girl at the store told me to and now wonder if it was the right stuff. ( I can't figure out how to post my own post) I bought a 2'X2' clear aquarium. Is that okay or should they have something they can't see through? I also bought a self-ballasted mercury vapor UVB lamp 100 W. Now I am seeing post about UV being bad for them, is that right? Also do I need a humidifier? I live in Ramona Ca.It is inland in San Diego county. I feel like I need a Tortoise parenting class or suport group. HELP!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 22, 2010)

Gopherus agassizii. The tank is alright, not the best but OK. Wrap something around it so they can't see out. The bulb is fine and all you have to do is pour some water over their substrate and moisten it and that provides humidity at substrate level. Please continue to ask questions we're glad to help. But I'll warn you...it could be confusing going around the Internet to get info. There's bad information out there, so be careful what you read. I have raised numerous desert babies and I am always glad to help out with my favorite species...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi Angi:

A quick lesson on posting: First of all go to the forum's main page, the one that lists the titles of all the threads. Then click on the thread you want to post in...in this case, "desert tortoise discussion." Then up at the top right you would click on "new thread." When the new window comes up you would name your post in the "post subject" box, then tab down to the body of the window and post your question.

The only time you would use the "reply" or "new reply" buttons is if you want to talk to someone about a post you are just now reading.

Yes, desert tortoises are called Gopherus agassizii.

Usually what the sales person in the store tells you to buy is most likely wrong unless they happen also to keep tortoises. I wouldn't have advised you to buy a glass vivarium, but since you have, lets try to make the best of it.

The square vivs are better than the rectangular ones with tall sides. I think its going to be ok. If you notice that they spend a lot of time bumping into the glass or trying to get through the glass all you have to do is wrap newspaper around the outside so they can't see through.

No, you really do need to have a UV bulb if the tortoise is going to be in the house all the time. The current trend is to use the heat/UV bulb, that is to say, the bulb that has UV and heat all in one bulb. I'm using the T-Rex, 100 watt UV/heat spot. I like it. But you can use your bulb for 6 months at which time the UV portion will probably be worn out and you'll need to replace it. So, position the light over one side of the viv and be sure its is 12 " or more above the floor of the viv.

No, you don't need a humidifier. I like to use cypress mulch as my substrate, that way I can moisten it and the babies have the benefit of a little humidity as the water evaporates.

If you find that there is too much light shining into the viv and the babies can't seem to get away from it, you can partially cover one side to make shade for them. Here's a picture of my Texas hatchlings and two desert tortoises...they share one bulb:







I have it partially covered with foil to keep the cold air from pressing down into the habitats.

Can you post a picture of your viv so we can critique it for you? We're here to help, and even though we might say there is something wrong with it, it is for the good of your babies. And we might just surprise you and tell you it looks great!!




Angi said:


> ( 4 month old Ca. desert torts)
> Is there another name for Ca. desert Tortoises?
> 
> I bought a 2'X2' clear aquarium. Is that okay or should they have something they can't see through?
> ...


----------



## Shelly (Jan 22, 2010)

In a few weeks you should be able to house the torts outside 24/7, so don't sweat it too much. They will be much better off in an outside enclosure once Spring is here.

"Gopherus agassizii" always makes me think of this guy...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2010)

Shelly said:


> "Gopherus agassizii" always makes me think of this guy...



My best friend named her baby desert tortoise Andre Agassizii!!


----------



## Angi (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you for the info! The gal at LLL did sale me moss and told me to dampen it, but they started eating the moss. They love to eat. I put the UVB on during the day and the creamic heater on at night. 
I will cover the aquarium so they can't see out. hopefully I will find something more atractive than newspaper LOL. I will take some pictures and post them, I will need to wait until my son has time to help me. I am not great with the computer or even the camera.
I want to do whatever is best for Bob and Shelby they are so sweet.
BTW is there a trick to posting pictures? Every time I try it fails. It says comething like too large or something like that.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2010)

I think this will help you with your pictures:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-5245.html


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and congrats! Every Mercury Vapor Bulb I have read about has a useful life of 12 months. It is the tube bulbs that last 6 months. MVBs are the best type of bulbs to get. Not bad advice so far actually besides the aquarium (but pet stores like to sell what they stock so of course they wouldn't tell you to buy a Rubbermaid tub which is what I would have recommended). If you can still return the aquarium, you may want to put the money towards another use. You will need larger and larger enclosures until hopefully you can put them outside (depending where you live). Care to share what you are doing for substrate, diet, temperature gradient day and night, etc? You should not need a humidifier but it is best to use a moist substrate (which you add water to periodically) like coconut coir, cyprus mulch, orchid bark, or organic soil to help prevent pyramiding of the shell. Best wishes.


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 24, 2010)

Shelly, you're so funny. I hate to admit it but I also think of him when the name comes up--so hard to unwire the brain circuit once it's made a connection! ;-)
Good luck w/your new DT baby, Angi! They prefer to be outdoor but you could keep the little ones inside especially during the rainy season. As the name Gopherus suggests, they like to dig and make burrows so the substrate you use should offer enough materials for them to dig and create the hide their own (reminds me of the cats making themselves comfortable with where they sit and sleep). The advises you got above are good ones for the indoor setup. Mine is a 4 y-old and currently hibernating in a secured space on a patio enclosure. She'll be out and about around March to enjoy warmer weather. She'll be pleasantly surprised to see so much weeds growing in her outdoor pen with all the rains in CA.


----------



## Angi (Jan 24, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Welcome to the forum and congrats! Every Mercury Vapor Bulb I have read about has a useful life of 12 months. It is the tube bulbs that last 6 months. MVBs are the best type of bulbs to get. Not bad advice so far actually besides the aquarium (but pet stores like to sell what they stock so of course they wouldn't tell you to buy a Rubbermaid tub which is what I would have recommended). If you can still return the aquarium, you may want to put the money towards another use. You will need larger and larger enclosures until hopefully you can put them outside (depending where you live). Care to share what you are doing for substrate, diet, temperature gradient day and night, etc? You should not need a humidifier but it is best to use a moist substrate (which you add water to periodically) like coconut coir, cyprus mulch, orchid bark, or organic soil to help prevent pyramiding of the shell. Best wishes.




I don't know what substrate is. I think it might be the stuff on the bottom of the tank. I am using santi chips. It is what the girl at LLL told me to buy. I am thinking I may need to get something else. I was told they should stay in for their first two years. To keep them safe. When I do build an out door habitat I think it will need to be enclosed in a dog run, as we have hawks, owls, roadrunners and coyotes. I am in Ramona Ca. so it will be warm enough for them to go out if I watch them soon. Are snakes a danger to tortoises? I do find snakes in my yard. What about scorpians. For diet I am giving them spring mix, hibiscus flowers and I have been buying dandilion greens. This is silly because I have about 4 different type of dandilions on my property. I am sure that I could feed them weeds only just from what is in my yard or on the hiking / horse trail that backs up to my property. It is part of Cleveland National Forrest. But I am afraid of giving them something harmful. I did have moss in their cave but I caught them eating it an was affraid it could make them sick so I took it out. Any thoughts on any of the above.
Thanks, Angi

I don't know what substrate is. I think it might be the stuff on the bottom of the tank. I am using santi chips. It is what the girl at LLL told me to buy. I am thinking I may need to get something else. I was told they should stay in for their first two years. To keep them safe. When I do build an out door habitat I think it will need to be enclosed in a dog run, as we have hawks, owls, roadrunners and coyotes. I am in Ramona Ca. so it will be warm enough for them to go out if I watch them soon. Are snakes a danger to tortoises? I do find snakes in my yard. What about scorpians. For diet I am giving them spring mix, hibiscus flowers and I have been buying dandilion greens. This is silly because I have about 4 different type of dandilions on my property. I am sure that I could feed them weeds only just from what is in my yard or on the hiking / horse trail that backs up to my property. It is part of Cleveland National Forrest. But I am afraid of giving them something harmful. I did have moss in their cave but I caught them eating it an was affraid it could make them sick so I took it out. Any thoughts on any of the above.
Thanks, Angi

I almost forgot Kate for warmth I am using a MUVB 100 watt light and at night I have a ceramic heat bulb. When they grow out of the tank and before they can go out side I want to turn a 2'X 5' counter into a tort table. They have a lot of room in the 2'X2' tank now.

I almost forgot Kate for warmth I am using a MUVB 100 watt light and at night I have a ceramic heat bulb. When they grow out of the tank and before they can go out side I want to turn a 2'X 5' counter into a tort table. They have a lot of room in the 2'X2' tank now.


----------

